# مطلوب شريك بمشروع بالدمام للجادين



## انظمة (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*المشروع ( تحت التأسيس الأن ) أنجز منه40%

*


*- رأسمال المشروع87635ريال
- نصيب كل شريك43817,50ريال
- ضمان حقوق كل طرف بعقد رسمي مصدق من الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالدمام 
- الأرباح والصافي الشهري ( من 7000 إلى 8500 ريال بعد أستننزال كافة المصاريف )
** 
* 

*
الشروط الواجب توافرها بالشريك المطلوب
- من أهالي الدمـــــــــــــــــام أو ماحولها فقط ( من سكانها الأصليين وليس من المقيمين بها بدافع العمل 

*


*بسبب كون المشروع بمدينة الدمام
- العمر لايقل عن 25 سنة
- جاد جدا وعملي
- جاهز للبدء بالمشروع فور أقتـــــناعه به


- المشرع مشابه لمشاريع أخرى ولكن بفكرة جديدة توفر فيها الكثير من العمالة ولايحتاج الى اكثر من4-6عمال عاديين والعمالة جاهزة ( نقل كفالة بمعدل نقل كفالة 1 عامل واحد كل شهر )
- أسترجاع رأس المالخلال سنة و3 أشهر من تاريخ البدء الفعلي للمشروع
- المشروع مطلوب من كافة وأغلب الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى وبعض الدوائر الحكومية والأفراد بنسبة كبيره جدا ويوجد لدينا بعض العقود التي تم الاتفاق عليها مبدئيا مع بعض الشركات الكبرى بالدمام والخبر
** 
* 

*
ملاحظة : تم عمل دراسة شاملة للمشروع وجس نبض عن طريق عمل عدة اعلانات بكلا من جريدة المبوبة وجريدة الوسيلة وكانت النتيجة فعالة والحمد لله 




*
*الرجاء من كان غير جاد وغير جاهز 
لايضيع وقتنا معاه بالمهاترات 


الجاد والذي تنطبق عليه الشروط فقط وحاب يستفسر عن التفاصيل لارسال الأسم والعمر ورقم الجوال وسوف يتم تزويده ببيان بالمشروع
**[email protected] *


*ملاحظة لن يتم الرد على أي أستفسارات عن طريق الكتابة بالموضوع أو الرسائل الخاصة *
*فقط عن طريق البريد الأليكتروني وذلك بسبب عدم جدية البعض*


----------



## انظمة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مطلوب شريك بمشروع بالدمام للجادين*

مطلوب شريك بمشروع بالدمام للجادين
​


----------

